# girls~ do you think brand is important?



## Aier (Sep 1, 2011)

how you choose you handbag? do you guys think brand is important than the other issue?

for me, when i choose a bag, I always look at size first, thatâ€™s really a personal preference, I need a lot of space because I tend to dump things into my bag.

I love my [SIZE=10.5pt]hermes constance bags [/SIZE] .

This bag just make it so easy to bring my files. The fact that the file case is attached means that I have enough space in the other compartments for my wallets,etc. and I don't need to carry the files in my hand or in a separate case.


----------



## davie (Sep 1, 2011)

My sister just bought a Hermes bag this summer and LOVES it!  She got a really good deal on it....at first she was afraid to buy it because she thought it might me a knock-off....but when she found it was not...she jumped on it!  It is like the perfect size..the leather is amazing and it is sooooo cute, particularly for being fairly large in size (like you she has to carry a lot)....


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 1, 2011)

I choose handbags when I go to outlet stores. There is this one outlet I LURVE in the neighboring state where you could get a Louis Vuitton bag for $25 dollars!!

I don't think brand handbags are everything, but they come in handy when you want to look professional and impressive (and rich!!).


----------



## MrsT (Sep 1, 2011)

Names are important when it comes to the quality of some things....but a good bargain hunter can find gems where one would least expect it! I don't rule anything out that I think is lovely just because it doesn't have a name brand....


----------



## sammiebz (Sep 1, 2011)

Brands aren't important to me at all! My "expensive" brand is coach LOL... I'm a full time mommy and tend to throw a bunch of stuff in my purse... It use to be bottles and diapers, now its diapers, wipes toys, meds the list will go on... so as long as it's cute, my style and big enough to fit all of the things my kids want to throw my way then its all good...


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 1, 2011)

For me, it's quality and trendiness over brands. It's not trendy to wear LV bags/brand names with flashy logos all over the bag. yuck.

If you are wearing brand name, it has to be very subtle, nothing obvious.


----------



## Mary Kay (Sep 7, 2011)

Brands are only important if it equates to quality. I have been using my Mary Kay makeup forever now and I know that everything I get will be good. Is it only because I care about the brand? No, but it's important for the quality.

*edited by mod*


----------



## SassyAuburn (Sep 8, 2011)

Purse size is the most important to me. Where large bags are the style leader right now, it's difficult for me to find what I like. I have had three shoulder surgeries and, because most of my bags end up on my shoulder when I'm out, I have to have one that is small enough to carry things I desperately need (checkbook, plastic cards, pen, keys, mirror, two lipglosses, medicine), but not be so heavy it hurts to carry.

It takes lots of looking to find a name I like or know that is also small enough for my comfort. I have several Betsey Johnson bags, two Michael Kors, a Coach crossbody, a few Kate Spade knock offs, a Dooney &amp; Burke, and several Kathy Van Zeland's. Although I know the names, and like the names, size still comes first.

And I don't hesitate to hit the thrift and consignment shops. I find them to be an awesome place to find a secret treasure!


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 10, 2011)

Not at all.  If it looks good and it's what I need, I buy it.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2011)

Brand is only important in electronics... at least it is to me and maybe cosmetics.  I really don't care about brands in clothing or bags or shoes.  They are all pretty much made in the same factories regardless of what brand.


----------



## Cityboundmew (Sep 11, 2011)

TBH, I don't know anything about purse brands, but the size and material are what matters. I'm still searching for a classy+casual bag that's big enough for my stuff without being heavy and awkward. I think paying attention to brands is useful as a way to gauge if something will be crappy or not, but the name alone shouldn't make-or-brake your decision.

Although if I got hold of an expensive, well known brand of _anything_, it'd be fun to flaunt it.


----------



## CloverS (Sep 11, 2011)

For me brand is (mostly) not important, I have seen some very good looking cute no names and some really ugly high dollar branded ones. The problem for me with brand name items is that I like to change my purse frequently and don't take careful care of things so it would be expensive if I sought only labeled items. I am more likely to invest in a staple like a basic blacks and neutrals of boots, bags, trench coat etc that have a label. One I know I will rotate in and out over the years. The exception for me is juicy couture and ed hardy. I won't wear them even if they are given to me. Now my girlfriend comes from a very very VERY snotty wealthy family. She is the black sheep and rebelled: covered in tattoos and anti label to the extreme! Her family though will judge a person very quickly on what labels they are wearing (indication of money) and then on speech, table manners, and social connection (indication of breeding: i.e. new money vs old money) So if someone were trying to be a part of _that_ social set, then yes it would matter.


----------



## Ishara (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes I thing brand are very important, brand include the symbol, design and name of the product. Brand name shows the quality of the product. Brand increase the popularity of product in the market.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 12, 2011)

It depends.  Im all about quality.


----------



## kayBiZ (Sep 12, 2011)

I think brand name is important to a certain extent. I generally pick a bag buy color, style, design and quality.. if it doesn't fit in what i want no matter what brand then i'm not getting it! I currently have my second guess purse which happened to be the best purse in the store in my opinion. 50 bucks, what a steal!


----------



## Rocket (Sep 12, 2011)

Brand isn't important at all. I usually choose bags based on color. I don't like having just black bags; color variety and uniqueness is number one to me.


----------



## Lauren Ball (Sep 12, 2011)

I prefer quality above all.  When I purchase a good leather purse I want a classic that will last me a while but still has to be stylish.  I will have a style or color in mind then the hunt is on.  I also like to find a small company to support or spy a vintage find.


----------



## eLLah (Sep 13, 2011)

I buy what I like and what I think is cute. I like brand names, but I love my no name brands as well... It all depends on its purpose~


----------



## rhythmfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

I buy handbags from Etsy a lot. I'm looking for style when I purchase and I like supporting independent artists over name brands. Here's a couple of bags I purchased in the last few years from there: 





I can't say enough positive things about this craftsmanship from Jacob's Eye in brooklyn. It's hand done, and I still use this bag a lot in day to day trips. It's huge and funky. I get a lot of compliments on it. 

This other bag I purchased is from someone who doesn't normally make bags at all, but it's been one of the most funky and sturdy that I have to date, from Katwise, also in BK. 





I want to get a bag from this chic, see my favorite options from her:









I guess what I realize is that I prefer to purchase handmade when possible over name brands.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Those are nice bags! I really like the blue one.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 14, 2011)

i don't think you have to spends hundred of thousands of dollars for a good quality bag, buuuut i do have two louis vuittons and love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i also have forever 21 &amp; h&amp;m bags that are super cute and that i love to wear! what makes me want to buy a bag is the quality, really. i recently bought a really cute, taupe purse from charlotte rousse for about $30 and some parts of the bag ripped already, and show serious signs of wear. i was very disappointed by that! :/ but then again, paying $500 for a bag doesn't mean they're A+ quality all the time.. i've read about LV bags that were catastrophic (and not knock-off). so.. meh.

i also have an alexander wang bag (the gunny sac).. have had it for a little under a year and it's my most used bag! noticed some wear and tear on the bottom and was kind of bummed about that ;/


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I choose handbags when I go to outlet stores. There is this one outlet I LURVE in the neighboring state where you could get a Louis Vuitton bag for $25 dollars!!
> 
> I don't think brand handbags are everything, but they come in handy when you want to look professional and impressive (and rich!!).



uhm... i really hope you didn't actually spend even as little as $25 on those bags because i can guarantee they were fakefakefake! i don't care at all if girls wear knock-offs, like really. not in the least bit, to each their own! BUT... it is simply unfair and to make someone believe they buy the real thing when they're not. that's scam!!!

so here's my advice.. louis vuitton doesn't have outlets. ever. they don't discount their bags. eeevvver. and besides stores like saks, their own LV boutiques and.. idk... barneys maybe? never been to a barneys! but you get the idea! anyway.. besides those stores.. they won't be real.. please be careful and don't spend your money at people's stores that blatantly lie to you and take advantage of you!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 15, 2011)

> i also have an alexander wang bag (the gunny sac).. have had it for a little under a year and it's my most used bag! noticed some wear and tear on the bottom and was kind of bummed about that ;/


 I really want a Wang Rocco, but all the complaints on tPF and the like complaining about early wear &amp; tear makes me nervous. Anywho, on topic: bags are one of the few things I'm willing to spend on; I try and purchase Contemporary line (Rebecca Minkoff is my crack) bags on sale, but I'm more than willing to spend on Premier lines, though I do it far less often. I've amassed several since I was 18 (1 each of Chanel, LV, Chloe, Dior &amp; Balenciaga; along with 3 RM's) but I still want a few more. I love the idea that my teenage daughter, 25 or 30 years from now, can say she's carrying vintage Dior or Chloe when someone compliments her bag.


----------



## CloverS (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay, I will amend what I said. I know brand name shouldn't be important, but I did fall in love with a B. Makowsky the other day and the thought did go through my head "wouldn't it be nice to have designer bag going into class" which is shallow and stupid, but I would be a hypocrite if I didn't admit it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 16, 2011)

> really? i haven't been on tPF in sooo long, some of the ladies there annoy the crap outta me with their snobbish comments! ;/
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 I'm currently saving for the Rocco, been putting the dough on Holts giftcards so I don't spend it on impulsive crap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I must admit, though I enjoy tPF, some of the comments about fakes, especially, piss me off. I understand fakes aren't everyone's cup of tea, but come on! Acting like it's a personal affont to the bags you carry reeks of insecurity. I will say, I generally skip the Premier boards, but people definately seem pretty chill in the RM, L.A.M.B., and the cosmetic subforums. Wardrobe and the Premier boards are a toss-up, IME  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm currently saving for the Rocco, been putting the dough on Holts giftcards so I don't spend it on impulsive crap.
> ...


 yeah.. the comments about the fakes often want to make me reach through my screen and punch the person on the other end. especially because some of those people who claim to only buy auth bags, and get a new bag like every other week (and i'm talking chanel, LV and hermes here...) buy reps themselves. like, this one dude on their, who proclaimed he has a "phd in louis vuitton" buys fakes. i used to be on another board esp. for reps and it was all... "uncovered". i lol'd.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i mean.. you like bags... cool. you don't want people to know you wear fakes.. no biggie. but PLEASE.. for the love of god... don't make others feel like crap for it, while you're doing it yourself. i like both, reps and real. sometimes i really like the design of a bag but just can't spend the thousands of hundreds of dollars. who even cares!  hahaha.

i gotta check out the other subforums now! when i surfed the board, i'd usually just look for color info and stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hope


----------



## n1ta1 (Sep 17, 2011)

i think it just really depends on the person...some may like name brands or some may not.  I am a fan of Coach and that is just my personal opinion and taste.  I don't need to spend hundreds or dollars to buy a name brand purse but if i work hard i would like to treat myself to something nice.


----------



## Michele Wesley (Sep 19, 2011)

I love bags that last like coach bags.Ive have collection of them and the last forever the brand stands up to it's name


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 19, 2011)

I prefer not to buy brand name bags.


----------



## machete (Sep 21, 2011)

It is easily overlooked that what is now called vintage was once brand new.


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

I look at the design first and then at quality. Brand itself doesn't mean much to me, but IMHO good brands very often have both good looking and good quality bags.


----------



## katana (Sep 30, 2011)

Brand is absolutely not important to me when it comes to purchasing handbags.

I go for quality, looks and price.

I buy what I like, not whats popular or what everyone else has.

I have handbags that ranged in price from $20 to $120 that I love equally.


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Nov 8, 2011)

I think that as with any purchase the most important thing is that you love it. If you love something it means it meets your needs and wants and therefore you are going to use it. I would say that brand is important only if it implies a higher quality than another non branded item. Other than that I would say you should buy what you like most. And if it's not branded and it's cheap, if it last only a short time it won't be that big of a deal.......What do you think?


----------



## william55623 (Nov 12, 2011)

Super agree with you!!


----------



## MakeUpFairy (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not really a brand person per se.. but I do like quality clothes. There's so many great options out there - I think it's just about finding what you love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katieemerton (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think brand particularly matters, if you like something then buy it, but don't buy the label!


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it's more important that you love the item of clothing more than the brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vibhasharma (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I feel yes brands are important. I prefer to go for a branded one.

Apparels for women


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 14, 2012)

buy because of it's quality not the label.


----------



## Autumn88 (Feb 14, 2012)

Brands are expensive.

I'd rather buy some cheap ones.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Feb 15, 2012)

i love name brand handbags and jeans, but i dont care if my tops are worth two cents! certain shoes are important, but for the most part if they're cute and comfortable i don't care.


----------



## emily25 (Feb 15, 2012)

For me Brands are very important and quality too.~!!!!!!!


----------



## ellenjoy25 (Feb 25, 2012)

For me brands depend on how you will use it. For example a bag...if you're putting a lot of stuff inside it and its a little bit heavy choose a bag with good quality. You can see it on the materials of the bag. Nowadays, not only branded things have good quality, even the cheaper brands offer good quality too. Buy good brands or expensive brands when buying cosmetics and electronics. Cosmetics might probably harm your skin if it is not dermatologically tested and approved. Local electronics might cause fire too and this may also broke easily as compared to tested brands.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 25, 2012)

Brand isn't what matters to me! If it's my style and is quality, I'll buy it. I have everything from Kate Spade to Vera Bradley to Roxy to Mossimo.


----------



## greenapril (Feb 25, 2012)

The first thing I look at is the style of the bag. Like do I find it pleasing to the eye? Is it going to be a practical bag? I have to admit Iâ€™m mostly interested in Betseyville bag styles. I really look for deals on them when the price is really marked down.

If I see a bag I really like and itâ€™s out of my price range Iâ€™ll look for something that I think is similar to it and has good quality.
 

[SIZE=11pt]The number one thing is that I have to feel comfortable wearing it around. I donâ€™t want to pay for a bag that Iâ€™ll be afraid to get dirty. Iâ€™m very particular about that anyway and having a pricey bag will just make it worse. Iâ€™ll be super paranoid.

So brand is not that much of a major deal. I really like to shop around for something similar or wait for the one I was originally looking at to be marked down. [/SIZE]It's more of what style I'm into at the moment.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it's a little bit tacky if an off-brand product directly attempts to mimic a brand-name item, but other than that I don't really care. 90% of my wardrobe is from cheap stores like F21 or H&amp;M, and I don't own any designer purses because they're generally not my style.

the bag I use almost daily is one that was $30 from TJ Maxx--after a good half-year of abuse, it's still holding up really well. Throughout Sr year of high school up to Jr year of college, my absolute _favorite_ was a $30 bag from F21; I used it daily, and even took it with me when I traveled. I only stopped using it because I spilled a whole bottle of some thick drink inside, and when I tried to wash it it dried really stiff--otherwise, even after like 4 years of use it held up fine.

I'm still looking for another bag like it, but I just can't seem to find one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be willing to spend a lot of $$ for a designer equivalent, but I can't even find that.


----------



## lidabags (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with you.. Brand is not important for me.
 



> Originally Posted by *Becca Cosmetics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not at all.  If it looks good and it's what I need, I buy it.


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

i buy items if i like the style/design.. if i want it.. i'll get it.. branded or not..


----------



## sara145wilson (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mary Kay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Brands are only important if it equates to quality. I have been using my Mary Kay makeup forever now and I know that everything I get will be good. Is it only because I care about the brand? No, but it's important for the quality.
> 
> *edited by mod*



No brand is not so important for me, And Mary Kay you are truly correct .


----------



## Betty Li (Mar 6, 2012)

it is the design dives me to buy clothing not the brand


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 7, 2012)

Quality and style are more important to me than the brand- by far.


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes and no. I usually don't splurge too much on a bag. I just buy something that's cute and functional. I have to admit though, there's just something that feel wonderful and classy about toting around a Chanel bag sometimes, you know?


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 19, 2013)

To get the good quality and long lasting products brand is most important. We can trust on branded products more than other products. We can purchase branded products at affordable rates from online stores. I prefer to purchase most of products from online stores and they all are branded one.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 19, 2013)

To me, it depends on the product, not the brand. I have a ton of E.L.F. stuff, a ton of drugstore stuff, and a ton of high-end + MAC stuff. I just try what I like,  and I love to try new things. I don't care if it's brand name or not.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 3, 2013)

To me, it doesn't matter at all. As long as it's cute, big and fits my price needs, it's all good. I tend to carry *a lot* in my purse though (my friends in high school and many of my friends now make fun of me for "carrying my life in my purse" although, admittedly, I sort of do...to give you an example, not too long ago, my brother asked me if I had a phone charger, preferably one that plugged into the wall rather than a computer USB one, and I pulled one out of my purse)...


----------



## Evlin (Feb 5, 2013)

YES...

I think brands are very important for me, brand names gives you the best quality product.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Evlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES...
> 
> I think brands are very important for me, brand names gives you the best quality product.


 That's not necessarily true. I can think of many cases in which it's not...IMO, it's people getting played most of the time and thinking that cost=quality.


----------



## RadneB (Apr 22, 2013)

In my opinion, no, I don't think brand names are that important.

I once came across the same Prada bag at a Flee-market which was disappointing to me.

I don't know if anyone can agree with me or not?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 22, 2013)

> In my opinion, no, I don't think brand names are that important. I once came across the same Prada bag at a Flee-market which was disappointing to me. I don't know if anyone can agree with me or not?


 At a flea market? Probably a good chance it was a fake. Brand isn't so much as important as quality. The two are not synonymous. Also keep in mind price points; everyone has one and while I can go up to X amount and someone else triple my amount, get what you like and will use.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

If the products are good in quality then I surely going to grab it whether its a branded or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I love it ... I will buy It !!


----------



## Evlin (May 2, 2013)

No, i want new style or design.


----------



## ashley2011 (May 2, 2013)

Let be practical we can have best bag even its not branded...Just be wise and look for trusted newly brand it is affordable and sell quality products.


----------



## gillianlili (May 9, 2013)

Yes, the brand is very important, especially cosmetics brand.girls should be responsible for their own face. If the bag, I would choose their favorite style, and even the price is not that bad as long as the brand


----------



## stellagreen (May 9, 2013)

The short, unhelpful answer is: everything. To expand, it is the sum of people's perception of a company's customer service, reputation, advertising, and logo.
Delivers the message clearly, Confirms your credibility, Connects your target prospects emotionally, Motivates the buyer, Concretes User Loyalty

everything above content is brand and bran is important for me a lot.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2013)

For a handbag, I do not care what brand it is. It has to be a backpack style, big enough for my laptop, and sturdy. Beyond that, I don't really care. I cannot carry a big purse with 2 little handles or a shoulder strap. My current purse is Mossimo, regular price $29.99 at Target. I got it on clearance for $8.99. However, the plaid with the leather trim is the only Mossimo purse I recommend. I had another one from the same brand that ripped across the front and the seam at the bottom started to rip, too. It used to be hard to find backpacks small enough to be purses, but now they sell them everywhere. I've been through 7, and the latest one is the only one that's lasted. That's what counts for me. I wish brands that make cute purses made backpack-style purses that don't rip if they have to carry over 5 pounds. I've had people ask how much my purse weighs. About 8 pounds, 5 of which is my laptop and the charger. It's lighter than the big purses I see a lot of girls carrying.


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 10, 2013)

I always prefer a bag from a branded one because I believe that branded stuff are good than a local stuff.


----------



## juliadsouza (May 13, 2013)

Her brand is most important things while shopping i agree with you all,,,

for bags i prefer http://www.addons.co.in/women/black-bohemian-handbag-with-zipper-opening.html#.UZCLwaJTAqM


----------



## Laurensera (Sep 26, 2017)

I ended up many times with LV canvases because of functionality. They're lightweight, strong, roomy. For those reasons i can cope with how "in your face" they are at times. For leather bags though i'm usually happy enough with michael kors and fossil bags. Soo.. no, brand is not important for me coz heavier pricetags dont always mean better quality.


----------



## nainaseth (Nov 15, 2017)

For me, a brand comes much later after comfort, fashion, and style. If I get the combination, I buy the product without putting much efforts looking out whether it comes from a brand or not.


----------

